# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Posting new thread with app...

## *Admin*

This is what you should see...

----------


## MuscleScience

Cool, thanks for showing that.

----------


## MILO6

hello, im new, first day, firt cycle, just getting info, somehow i just got banned, dont know why
regards

----------


## FONZY007

> hello, im new, first day, firt cycle, just getting info, somehow i just got banned, dont know why
> regards


Anyone having trouble creating threads on a note 5?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> hello, im new, first day, firt cycle, just getting info, somehow i just got banned, dont know why regards


I looked over your 3 posts. No reason for u to have been banned that u can see.

----------


## *Admin*

> hello, im new, first day, firt cycle, just getting info, somehow i just got banned, dont know why
> regards


If you were banned you could not post and your title would say banned???

----------

